# Eurovision 2022 da Torino: conduttori, cast, cantanti in gara per l'Italia e messa in onda.



## fabri47 (7 Maggio 2022)

Come ogni anno, torna l'*Eurovision Song Contest*. Questa edizione *2022 *avrà come location, dopo più di 30 anni, l'*Italia*, precisamente il *Pala Alpitour di Torino*.

Alla conduzione *Alessandro Cattelan, Mika e Laura Pausini*. Al commento* Gabriele Corsi e Cristiano Malgioglio*.

Cantanti in gara per l'Italia, i vincitori di Sanremo 2022, *Mahmood e Blanco* con il brano vincitore della kermesse "*Brividi*". In gara anche un altro italiano: *Achille Lauro* con il brano "Stripper". Curiosamente, in gara per Malta, ci sarà *Emma Muscat*, cantante famosa per aver partecipato ad Amici 17.

Ospiti annunciati: nella prima semifinale ci saranno *Diodato, Dardust e Benny Benassi* con *Sophie and the Giants*, nella seconda *Il Volo*, nella finale *Gigliola Cinquetti* e i *Maneskin*, che consegneranno il premio al vincitore e presenteranno in anteprima il loro nuovo singolo "Supermodel".

*Eurovision 2022* andrà in onda per tre serate: *10, 12 (semifinali) e 14 maggio (finale) su Rai 1, dalle 20:30.*


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2022)

Festival ucraino LGBTFDRYVXXWEUKNDDTUVSD


----------



## fabri47 (7 Maggio 2022)

Foto in anteprima dello studio, postata da Alessandro Cattelan sui social.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Maggio 2022)

Secondo in bookmakers favoritissima l Ucraina per la vittoria (45%). La canzone non mi sembra nulla di eccezionale, c’è ne sono almeno 4-5 decisamente migliori. Si aspettano il pity vote (voto di compassione) da pubblico e giurie probabilmente.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Maggio 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (7 Maggio 2022)

Il brano favorito.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Secondo in bookmakers favoritissima l Ucraina per la vittoria (45%). La canzone non mi sembra nulla di eccezionale, c’è ne sono almeno 4-5 decisamente migliori. Si aspettano il pity vote (voto di compassione) da pubblico e giurie probabilmente.


ma partecipa quel cantante- soldato Ucraino assieme ai Pink Floyd?


----------



## fabri47 (7 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come ogni anno, torna l'*Eurovision Song Contest*. Questa edizione *2022 *avrà come location, dopo più di 30 anni, l'*Italia*, precisamente il *Pala Alpitour di Torino*.
> 
> Alla conduzione *Alessandro Cattelan, Mika e Laura Pausini*. Al commento* Gabriele Corsi e Cristiano Malgioglio*.
> 
> ...


Dai nomi presenti, in particolare i conduttori, dalla canzone del nostro paese in gara, la mia voglia di vederlo è pari a zero. Vedremo come sarà...In ogni caso, si parla da mesi di contrasti tra Cattelan e Pausini, perché a quanto pare entrambi aspirano ad essere di primo piano nello show. Sperando che regalino un po' di sceneggiate trash da questo punto di vista  .


----------



## fabri47 (7 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma partecipa quel cantante- soldato Ucraino assieme ai Pink Floyd?


No, ho messo il brano qualche post prima, se controlli bene.


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Secondo in bookmakers favoritissima l Ucraina per la vittoria (45%). La canzone non mi sembra nulla di eccezionale, c’è ne sono almeno 4-5 decisamente migliori. Si aspettano il pity vote (voto di compassione) da pubblico e giurie probabilmente.


Se il cantante ucraino è anche gay e magari con qualche parentela in Congo, possiamo essere di fronte all’essere perfetto


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma partecipa quel cantante- soldato Ucraino assieme ai Pink Floyd?


No. Partecipa kalush orchestra


----------



## fabri47 (7 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Secondo in bookmakers favoritissima l Ucraina per la vittoria (45%). La canzone non mi sembra nulla di eccezionale, c’è ne sono almeno 4-5 decisamente migliori. Si aspettano il pity vote (voto di compassione) da pubblico e giurie probabilmente.


Mammamia...Mahmood e Blanco rischiano il secondo posto, stanno bassissimi rispetto al primo (stanno al 13%) e di pochissimo sopra la Svezia (12%). Secondo me rischiano l'effetto Gabbani, che da che era dato per primo, ma poi crollò dal podio. Alla fin fine, la loro canzone non è nulla di che (per me fa schifo), è stata semplicemente favorita dall'exploit che sta avendo Sanremo da dopo la vittoria dei Maneskin.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Maggio 2022)

Noto che per la Finlandia i Rasmus, quelli di In The Shadows  . Bei ricordi!


----------



## RickyKaka22 (7 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come ogni anno, torna l'*Eurovision Song Contest*. Questa edizione *2022 *avrà come location, dopo più di 30 anni, l'*Italia*, precisamente il *Pala Alpitour di Torino*.
> 
> Alla conduzione *Alessandro Cattelan, Mika e Laura Pausini*. Al commento* Gabriele Corsi e Cristiano Malgioglio*.
> 
> ...



Chi lo vince?


----------



## Milo (7 Maggio 2022)

Lo volevo vedere, poi ho letto il nome di malgioglio e… pazienza, non lo vedrò


----------



## Zenos (7 Maggio 2022)

Alla fine faranno un bel trenino tutti nudi e nessuno vorrà fare l'ultimo vagone...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Maggio 2022)

Anche qui grandi manifestazioni di machismo, a quanto vedo...


----------



## Raryof (7 Maggio 2022)

Ovviamente lo vedrò perché è in Italia ma questi 3 alla conduzione mi sembrano roba totalmente passiva, sono passivi, nessuno in grado di tenere il palco per un evento del genere infatti penso che leggeranno roba a caso
Per quanto riguarda la gara ovviamente vincerà l'Ucraina perché va così, nemmeno dovranno spremersi troppo, detto questo l'Esc è sempre stata una roba lgbt, magari prima sul palco si vedevano degli scemi vestiti da scemi e anche della gnocca, poi col tempo è cambiato e hanno fuso i mostri con i gay e fintogay travestiti.


----------



## Mika (7 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Foto in anteprima dello studio, postata da Alessandro Cattelan sui social.


Ora non so se i colori sono della bandiera "Pace" o per il movimento visto che si sono appropriati di quella bandiera. Ho la bandiera "Pace" per fortuna presa ai tempi dove quei colori significavano solo quel messaggio, scritto bello grande sopra.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ovviamente lo vedrò perché è in Italia ma questi 3 alla conduzione mi sembrano roba totalmente passiva, sono passivi, nessuno in grado di tenere il palco per un evento del genere infatti penso che leggeranno roba a caso
> Per quanto riguarda la gara ovviamente vincerà l'Ucraina perché va così, nemmeno dovranno spremersi troppo, detto questo l'Esc è sempre stata una roba lgbt, magari prima sul palco si vedevano degli scemi vestiti da scemi e anche della gnocca, poi col tempo è cambiato e hanno fuso i mostri con i gay e fintogay travestiti.


La donna barbuta nel 2014  . Che se era vestito normalmente, mi sa che nemmeno tra i primi 10 andava.


----------



## Mika (7 Maggio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Lo volevo vedere, poi ho letto il nome di malgioglio e… pazienza, non lo vedrò


Non lo ho mai visto e non lo vedrò nemmeno ora


----------



## fabri47 (7 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ora non so se i colori sono della bandiera "Pace" o per il movimento visto che si sono appropriati di quella bandiera. Ho la bandiera "Pace" per fortuna presa ai tempi dove quei colori significavano solo quel messaggio, scritto bello grande sopra.


Nella scenografia è previsto un sole cinetico, che si sarebbe pure mezzo scassato, ma sul quale non interverranno perché manca poco e potrà muoversi solo parzialmente (LOL). Chissà che disastro che esce sto show, in Italia non siamo abituati a certe cose, scenograficamente parlando. Come ha detto @Raryof c'è veramente una conduzione inadatta, forse solo Mika è l'unico """capace""" perché abituato a certi palcoscenici, però alla fine non è un conduttore e a Stasera Casa Mika fece bene solo il primo anno perché ben supportato da Virginia Raffaele, il secondo anno con la Littizzetto fu un disastro. Per la prima rete avrei puntato almeno su un volto pop. Federico Russo che ha commentato quasi tutte le edizioni, ingiustamente fatto fuori per metterci Cattelan che vanta ZERO successi televisivi (ed è molto più costoso). La Pausini come conduttrice la vidi da Paola Cortellesi nel varietà che fecero insieme ed è imbarazzante in quel ruolo. Giustamente, era prevista la Carrà che probabilmente avrebbe preso il posto della Pausini, ma purtroppo non c'è più ed era l'unico nome veramente adatto in questo guazzabuglio senza capo ne coda. Poi Corsi e Malgioglio, non parliamone, anche se il primo non mi dispiacque a Reazione a Catena.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nella scenografia è previsto un sole cinetico, che si sarebbe pure mezzo scassato, ma sul quale non interverranno perché manca poco e potrà muoversi solo parzialmente (LOL). Chissà che disastro che esce sto show, in Italia non siamo abituati a certe cose, scenograficamente parlando. Come ha detto @Raryof c'è veramente una conduzione inadatta, forse solo Mika è l'unico """capace""" perché abituato a certi palcoscenici, però alla fine non è un conduttore e a Stasera Casa Mika fece bene solo il primo anno perché ben supportato da Virginia Raffaele, il secondo anno con la Littizzetto fu un disastro. Per la prima rete avrei puntato almeno su un volto pop. Federico Russo che ha commentato quasi tutte le edizioni, ingiustamente fatto fuori per metterci Cattelan che vanta ZERO successi televisivi (ed è molto più costoso). La Pausini come conduttrice la vidi da Paola Cortellesi nel varietà che fecero insieme ed è imbarazzante in quel ruolo. Giustamente, era prevista la Carrà che probabilmente avrebbe preso il posto della Pausini, ma purtroppo non c'è più ed era l'unico nome veramente adatto in questo guazzabuglio senza capo ne coda. Poi Corsi e Malgioglio, non parliamone, anche se il primo non mi dispiacque a Reazione a Catena.


Aggiungo che, forse, non farà nemmeno questi ascoltoni, in particolare le prime due puntate. Il pubblico over di Rai 1 non ha mai accolto con grande entusiasmo questo evento, rispetto a Sanremo.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Maggio 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (8 Maggio 2022)

*Ucraina cresce al 48% di possibilità di vittoria, secondo i bookmakers. Italia al secondo posto cala all'11% e Regno Unito al 10% supera la Svezia crollata al quarto posto al 9%.*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ucraina cresce al 48% di possibilità di vittoria, secondo i bookmakers. Italia al secondo posto cala all'11% e Regno Unito al 10% supera la Svezia crollata al quarto posto al 9%.*


Hanno già stravinto, scontatissimo.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ucraina cresce al 48% di possibilità di vittoria, secondo i bookmakers. Italia al secondo posto cala all'11% e Regno Unito al 10% supera la Svezia crollata al quarto posto al 9%.*



Ahahahah chi lo avrebbe mai detto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se il cantante ucraino è anche gay e magari con qualche parentela in Congo, possiamo essere di fronte all’essere perfetto


Cell di Dragon Ball è di nazionalità ucraina.


----------



## Raryof (8 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ucraina cresce al 48% di possibilità di vittoria, secondo i bookmakers. Italia al secondo posto cala all'11% e Regno Unito al 10% supera la Svezia crollata al quarto posto al 9%.*


Sono tutte canzonette le altre, fanno addirittura passare la nostra come un mezzo capolavoro (ed è la solita commercialata).
La canzone ucraina sembra una mezza omelia con un po' di rap scarso dentro, ma stravincerà lo stesso, che pena.
Scontatissimi i messaggi radical chic no peace no war, giallo e blu ovunque, comunque ora capisco perché l'Italia per 14 anni si è tolta (quando la rai stava alla larga dal trash e dal degrado per non sporcare l'immagine del festival di Sanremo), non è un festival della canzone europea, è uno show indecente e globalista, musica ZERO, è come se io andassi a vedere Miss Universo e fossero in realtà tutte chiattone.
L'Italia si era tolta ma poi è piompata nel globalismo musicale pure lei, un tempo a Sanremo un certo stile non era previsto, poi è cambiato tutto e zac, subito dentro, sono questi i tempi che corrono, non ha avuto scampo nemmeno la musica italiana che poi ha creato veri e propri mostri grazie alla visibilità che dà Sanremo da quando l'Italia è tornata all'Esc.
Penoso poi Achille Lauro che è andato a raccattare la partecipazione grazie a San Marino, San Marino che sicuramente sarà stata ricattata dalla rai o simili (clausole del tipo io partecipo alla selezione solo se vinco) per farcelo andare, visto che la tv di San Marino è praticamente Rai, Achille Lauro è un altro di quei mostri che hanno creato e che per qualche anno deve avere la partecipazione obbligata.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sono tutte canzonette le altre, fanno addirittura passare la nostra come un mezzo capolavoro (ed è la solita commercialata).
> La canzone ucraina sembra una mezza omelia con un po' di rap scarso dentro, ma stravincerà lo stesso, che pena.
> Scontatissimi i messaggi radical chic no peace no war, giallo e blu ovunque, comunque ora capisco perché l'Italia per 14 anni si è tolta (quando la rai stava alla larga dal trash e dal degrado per non sporcare l'immagine del festival di Sanremo), non è un festival della canzone europea, è uno show indecente e globalista, musica ZERO, è come se io andassi a vedere Miss Universo e fossero in realtà tutte chiattone.
> L'Italia si era tolta ma poi è piompata nel globalismo musicale pure lei, un tempo a Sanremo un certo stile non era previsto, poi è cambiato tutto e zac, subito dentro, sono questi i tempi che corrono, non ha avuto scampo nemmeno la musica italiana che poi ha creato veri e propri mostri grazie alla visibilità che dà Sanremo da quando l'Italia è tornata all'Esc.
> Penoso poi Achille Lauro che è andato a raccattare la partecipazione grazie a San Marino, San Marino che sicuramente sarà stata ricattata dalla rai o simili (clausole del tipo io partecipo alla selezione solo se vinco) per farcelo andare, visto che la tv di San Marino è praticamente Rai, Achille Lauro è un altro di quei mostri che hanno creato e che per qualche anno deve avere la partecipazione obbligata.


Raffaella Carrà mi ricordo che fu una di quelle che spinse più di tutti, per far rientrare l'Italia lì dentro, infatti avrebbe dovuta essere lì a presentarlo se non ci lasciava. In ogni caso, nei primi anni del ritorno abbiamo fatto anche bella figura (tipo con Gualazzi o Nina Zilli che finirono sul podio se non ricordo male, con Gualazzi vicinissimo a vincerlo), direi che quest'anno e l'anno con Emma a gareggiare, dove abbiamo fatto la peggior figuraccia di sempre a livello di classifica, sono le eccezioni dove ci siamo adeguati al trash globalista. Per il resto sì, rimpiango fortemente i Sanremo di Pippo Baudo, almeno avevano contegno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ucraina cresce al 48% di possibilità di vittoria, secondo i bookmakers. Italia al secondo posto cala all'11% e Regno Unito al 10% supera la Svezia crollata al quarto posto al 9%.*



Praticamente da qui al prossimo decennio qualunque show, concoroso, talent show, avrà già un esito scontato in caso di concorrenti ucraini. 

Comunque dai, i nostri possono sempre presentarsi in perizoma e lingerie per diminuire un po' il distacco.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2022)

Mio Dio...


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mio Dio...


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2022)

Che schifezza ragazzi


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2228


Hanno visto che stanno crollando di percentuali e stanno schierando l'artiglieria pesante per far parlare di sé. Questa gente è il nulla, mi auguro che finiscano fuori dal podio. Oltre ad un bel flop della trasmissione in sé, che non escludo.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ucraina cresce al 48% di possibilità di vittoria, secondo i bookmakers. Italia al secondo posto cala all'11% e Regno Unito al 10% supera la Svezia crollata al quarto posto al 9%.*


se indossano la maglietta ufficiale è fatta


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mio Dio...


Comunque è palese l'ispirazione a Majin Bu  .


----------



## fabri47 (10 Maggio 2022)

Parte stasera!


----------



## fabri47 (10 Maggio 2022)

*
Cattelan smentisce le tensioni con la Pausini: "Sono stato a casa di Laura Pausini a mangiare, le ho scroccato un pranzo con mia moglie. La storia delle tensioni è un'invenzione di sana pianta e il nostro rapporto è sopra tutte queste voci”.*


----------



## fabri47 (10 Maggio 2022)

*Mika si "pente" di aver definito anni fa Eurovision "musica di m...a: "Avrei voluto non dire certe cose...Ma è innegabile che la musica dell'Eurovision, in questi anni, è cambiata".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mika si "pente" di aver definito anni fa Eurovision "musica di m...a: "Avrei voluto non dire certe cose...Ma è innegabile che la musica dell'Eurovision, in questi anni, è cambiata".*



Eh, gli piace da quando si vestono come lui e slinguazzano sul palco tra uomini.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Eh, gli piace da quando si vestono come lui e slinguazzano sul palco tra uomini.


Pensata la stessa cosa ahahahah. Questi sono i personaggi che fanno comodo al sistema, cambiano opinione in un nanosecondo appena vedono i soldi e le opportunità.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Maggio 2022)

Le prime puntate non sono sicuro che avranno successo. Non c'è l'Italia a gareggiare ed, alla fine, è un evento comunque commentato visto che i tanto annunciati conduttori parleranno in inglese. Vedremo se avrò ragione...


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Maggio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Lo volevo vedere, poi ho letto il nome di malgioglio e… pazienza, non lo vedrò


Malgioglio è già 2-3 anni che lo conduce con quell'altro tizio.

Prima c'era Flavio Insinna e Federico russo.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Maggio 2022)

Non ci fossero gli Ucraini, lo vincerebbe Malgiogio, si mangia a colazione tutti per arcobalenismo


----------



## Raryof (10 Maggio 2022)

Comunque c'è da notare come la vera musica italiana all'Esc non sia mai entrata, quanto meno l'Esc lgbt+-xediviso, fino al 97 non c'era tutto 'sto finocchiume mi sa, guardando anche le esibizioni del passato noi mandavamo gente come Toto Cutugno o Albano, poi ne siamo usciti perché la rai aveva capito che questo tipo di concorso non avrebbe mai attecchito in Italia e che con la vera musica italiana (tutte ballate a Sanremo) non c'entrava nulla, poi sì si sono visti tantissimi mostri o roba simile ed è diventato un "festival" arcobaleno, per i gay, per il green e per il futuro, prima solo tra il pubblico poi anche sul palco o tra i conduttori, ma la vera rai e la vera musica italiana non si sarebbero mai messi, i tempi però sono cambiati e anche loro si sono adeguati a tutte le varie lotte e ai vari perbenismi anche se prima il loro modo di fare televisione era molto cattolico, vecchio ma comunque per le famiglie, adesso stanno facendo questo tentativo perché la musica italiana è diventata 'sta roba qui e chiaramente un certo modo di esibirsi risalta su altro, non sono però programmi educativi, anzi, semmai il contrario, infatti sarebbe necessario che mettessero il bollino giallo (a volte pure rosso) vicino a rai 1 ogni anno.
Nulla di nuovo per me, alle istituzioni piacciono i gay perché sono gay, innocui, deboli, finocchi, così come ai ricchi piacciono i poveri o i neri, è il loro spettacolino, infatti cosa vediamo tutto il giorno? gay o poveri e neri, profughi, tragedie, non mi sorprende che un concorso del genere vada a tutelare quelli che sono gli argomenti di primario interesse per politicanti incompetenti, cioè i famosi deboli che hanno bisogno di avere più diritti, poi vabbè se ci metti un po' di pace hai fatto bingo e hai chiuso il cerchio.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Maggio 2022)

Parte tra poco!


----------



## Mika (10 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Comunque c'è da notare come la vera musica italiana all'Esc non sia mai entrata, quanto meno l'Esc lgbt+-xediviso, fino al 97 non c'era tutto 'sto finocchiume mi sa, guardando anche le esibizioni del passato noi mandavamo gente come Toto Cutugno o Albano, poi ne siamo usciti perché la rai aveva capito che questo tipo di concorso non avrebbe mai attecchito in Italia e che con la vera musica italiana (tutte ballate a Sanremo) non c'entrava nulla, poi sì si sono visti tantissimi mostri o roba simile ed è diventato un "festival" arcobaleno, per i gay, per il green e per il futuro, prima solo tra il pubblico poi anche sul palco o tra i conduttori, ma la vera rai e la vera musica italiana non si sarebbero mai messi, i tempi però sono cambiati e anche loro si sono adeguati a tutte le varie lotte e ai vari perbenismi anche se prima il loro modo di fare televisione era molto cattolico, vecchio ma comunque per le famiglie, adesso stanno facendo questo tentativo perché la musica italiana è diventata 'sta roba qui e chiaramente un certo modo di esibirsi risalta su altro, non sono però programmi educativi, anzi, semmai il contrario, infatti sarebbe necessario che mettessero il bollino giallo (a volte pure rosso) vicino a rai 1 ogni anno.
> Nulla di nuovo per me, alle istituzioni piacciono i gay perché sono gay, innocui, deboli, finocchi, così come ai ricchi piacciono i poveri o i neri, è il loro spettacolino, infatti cosa vediamo tutto il giorno? gay o poveri e neri, profughi, tragedie, non mi sorprende che un concorso del genere vada a tutelare quelli che sono gli argomenti di primario interesse per politicanti incompetenti, cioè i famosi deboli che hanno bisogno di avere più diritti, poi vabbè se ci metti un po' di pace hai fatto bingo e hai chiuso il cerchio.


Comunque Cotugno è stato l'ultimo vincitore italiano prima dello scorso anno


----------



## admin (10 Maggio 2022)

Ma sta nulllità di Rovazzi sta sempre in mezzo? Ma come fa?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Maggio 2022)

Che cosa è questa roba?


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2022)

Raga ma possibile che non si veda in HD su Sky ..


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Maggio 2022)

che trashata la tizia albanese.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Maggio 2022)

Spazzatura totale. L'esibizione dell'Albania poi uno schifo totale.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Maggio 2022)

L'"esperto" di musica (io direi di gelati, specialmente al cioccolato) paragona questo accattone della Svizzera a LOUIS ARMSTRONG  .


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Maggio 2022)

La canzone della lettonia non era male  
Quella della lituania da non suonare neanche ad un funerale


----------



## Raryof (10 Maggio 2022)

Se vince l'Ucraina dove lo fanno? chi conduce? Zelensky?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se vince l'Ucraina dove lo fanno? chi conduce? Zelensky?


Non fate mai vedere questo programma a Putin, che se vede tutti quegli uomini con le gonne la sgancia per davvero.


----------



## Raryof (10 Maggio 2022)

Portogallo quanto meno credibile per un concorso musicale.
Ma W Ucraina, devono vincere loro!!i!


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2022)

Mi sono strappato le orecchie già 3 volte


----------



## fabri47 (10 Maggio 2022)

Finora Bulgaria unici che hanno suonato veramente. Per la quota gnocca Portogallo e Croazia.


----------



## vota DC (10 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Che cosa è questa roba?


Una pubblicità dal vivo di Little Big Adventure 3. Però è un gioco francese di alieni alti quanto un cotton fioc quindi quella bandiera è fuori luogo.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi sono strappato le orecchie già 3 volte


Ti capisco. Tra canzoni scadenti e commenti di Malgioglio che a ogni paese dice di avere avuto fidanzati lì è il minimo  .


----------



## fabri47 (10 Maggio 2022)

Ma vogliamo parlare del pubblico di mongoloidi che a ogni cosa che fa un cantante, anche solo muoversi, fanno "uaaaaaah" tipo il pubblico di bimbiminkia di Amici di Maria De Filippi.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

Non lo sto guardando, la mia ragazza mi ha detto che vincerà l' Ucraina?
Possibile?

Nel caso, fossi il gruppo/cantante ucraino rifiuterei il premio, è umiliante.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non lo sto guardando, la mia ragazza mi ha detto che vincerà l' Ucraina?
> Possibile?
> 
> Nel caso, fossi il gruppo/cantante ucraino rifiuterei il premio, è umiliante.


Sì, sono dati a quasi il 50% di possibilità secondo i bookmakers. L'Italia però ha il pezzo più ascoltato, come i Maneskin l'anno scorso.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Maggio 2022)

Il buon Benson di fronte a questo scempio griderebbe "ULTIMIIIII", "SQUALLIDIIIII".

C'è più impegno artistico nelle esibizioni dello Zecchino D'Oro. E non è un eufemismo.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Maggio 2022)

Conduttori proprio rivoltanti...


----------



## fabri47 (10 Maggio 2022)

Show noiosissimo, in ogni caso. Ma era prevedibile. Vedremo la finale sabato come la struttureranno e chi si esibirà.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Maggio 2022)

Ma che abbiamo fatto di male per meritarci la Pausini?


----------



## Raryof (10 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Conduttori proprio rivoltanti...


Non si capisce molto perché gli parlano sopra, ma Mika mi sembra rigidissimo sbaglio?


----------



## fabri47 (10 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non si capisce molto perché gli parlano sopra, ma *Mika mi sembra rigidissimo sbaglio*?


Paradossalmente, proprio per questo è il più "sopportabile". Cattelan che si atteggia a conduttore (fallito) di talk show americani e la Pausini goffissima sono veramente respingenti.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Maggio 2022)

*In finale: Svizzera, Armenia, Islanda, Lituania, Portogallo, Norvegia, Grecia, Ucraina, Moldavia e Olanda.*


----------



## Raryof (10 Maggio 2022)

L'Austria al posto della Moldavia per me.


----------



## sampapot (11 Maggio 2022)

io lo seguo da anni (13-14), ma una qualità così bassa non l'avevo mai vista (sentita)...le uniche 2 decenti (Austria e Danimarca) non sono passate....vabbè, sono gusti personali...stasera sarebbe passato pure Malgioglio


----------



## fabri47 (11 Maggio 2022)

*Botto di ascolti per la prima semifinale: 5.507.000 spettatori pari al 27% di share.*


----------



## Swaitak (11 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *In finale: Svizzera, Armenia, Islanda, Lituania, Portogallo, Norvegia, Grecia, Ucraina, Moldavia e Olanda.*


e gli itagliani?


----------



## fabri47 (11 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> e gli itagliani?


L'Italia è sempre qualificata di diritto alla finale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Maggio 2022)

Io ho provato a guardare un po' per farmi due risate anche sul forum, ma la voce di Malgioglio che si sovrappone ogni secondo non è francamente sostenibile da una psiche umana normale ed equilibrata.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io ho provato a guardare un po' per farmi due risate anche sul forum, ma la voce di Malgioglio che si sovrappone ogni secondo non è francamente sostenibile da una psiche umana normale ed equilibrata.


Siamo passati da Insinna che faceva slogan buonisti ad ogni esibizione a Malgioglio, che ad ogni paese diceva "ho avuto un fidanzato lì".  .

Il caso umano al commento deve essere sempre presente, è una legge, tipo Ciccio Valenti nel wrestling, però almeno la sua comicità mista ad ignoranza era veramente genuina e a me faceva schiattare.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Maggio 2022)

*Tra poco seconda semifinale. L'Italia non potrà votare nessuno dei concorrenti di stasera, compreso Achille Lauro. Dalla finale, il televoto sarà nuovamente possibile, ma non sarà possibile, come da regolamento, votare Mahmood e Blanco se si è residenti in Italia.*


----------



## Raryof (12 Maggio 2022)

C'è l'audio originale per fortuna.
Malgioglio più irritante del prurito cronico sulle palle.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> C'è l'audio originale per fortuna.
> Malgioglio più irritante del prurito cronico sulle palle.


Vero. Un peccato, perché Corsi è anche simpatico, almeno a me.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Conduttori proprio rivoltanti...


Perché ? Dai son bravi

no aspetta chi ?


----------



## Hellscream (12 Maggio 2022)

Chi è sta figa di Malta?


----------



## sacchino (12 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Chi è sta figa di Malta?


Non lo so io guardavo il pianoforte


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Chi è sta figa di Malta?



La figlia di Mario de filippi


----------



## Raryof (12 Maggio 2022)

Achille Lauro che degrada l'Esc, mi spiace per chi non lo aveva mai visto in vita sua e se lo è cuccato stasera a bruciapelo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Achille Lauro che degrada l'Esc, mi spiace per chi non lo aveva mai visto in vita sua e se lo è cuccato stasera a bruciapelo.


Perché ? Canzone “””””””””””carina”””””””””” è buon spettacolo sul palco.
Questo è quello che vuole la gente e lui fa l intrattenitore.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Maggio 2022)

comunque ho letto che sta cosa davanti allo schermo che dovrebbe essere un sole è rotto, in teoria doveva muoversi e tutti i cantanti si sono ritrovati all'ultimo momento con uno stage diverso. solita figura da cioccolatini.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comunque ho letto che sta cosa davanti allo schermo che dovrebbe essere un sole è rotto, in teoria doveva muoversi e tutti i cantanti si sono ritrovati all'ultimo momento con uno stage diverso. solita figura da cioccolatini.


Ma
Dove ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Achille Lauro che degrada l'Esc, mi spiace per chi non lo aveva mai visto in vita sua e se lo è cuccato stasera a bruciapelo.



Avranno gli incubi per tutta la vita povera gente, perlomeno noi siamo ormai vaccinati.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma
> Dove ?


Quel coso davanti allo schermo


----------



## Raryof (12 Maggio 2022)

Sto notando che ci sono solo donne o gay come cantanti o sbaglio?
Poi c'è Achille che fa entrambe le cose.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché ? Dai son bravi
> 
> no aspetta chi ?


Tutti, commento compreso. Salvo solo Corsi che però è inadattissimo nel ruolo. Lo preferivo a Reazione a Catena, dove lo hanno ingiustamente tolto per metterci il moscio Liorni.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Maggio 2022)

Mi dispiace per gli anti De Filippi, ma Emma Muscat stasera si è mangiata tutti a gnoccaggine ed intonazione  . 

Amici miglior scuola di musica  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tutti, commento compreso. Salvo solo Corsi che però è inadattissimo nel ruolo. Lo preferivo a Reazione a Catena, dove lo hanno ingiustamente tolto per metterci il moscio Liorni.



Apro Internet, leggo "BALLETTO DI CATTELAN". Mi è bastato per capire di essere un uomo fortunato a tenere la Tv spenta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tutti, commento compreso. Salvo solo Corsi che però è inadattissimo nel ruolo. Lo preferivo a Reazione a Catena, dove lo hanno ingiustamente tolto per metterci il moscio Liorni.



Ma un bacetto con lingua Mika-Cattelan proprio no?


----------



## fabri47 (12 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Apro Internet, leggo "BALLETTO DI CATTELAN". Mi è bastato per capire di essere un uomo fortunato a tenere la Tv spenta


Sì una cahata. Però è stata carina la parte finale, dove ha dato veramente la sensazione di precipitare nel vuoto. Ed io ci speravo, invece era un bel lavoro di illusione ottica  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Chi è sta figa di Malta?



Ho googlato, che gnocca!

Poverina, tra un po' l'arresteranno.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho googlato, che gnocca!
> 
> Poverina, tra un po' l'arresteranno.


Quando vedo ste tipe penso sempre al compianti album della gnocca...


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Maggio 2022)

Chi è sta qua ?? Ammazza che fiha


----------



## jumpy65 (12 Maggio 2022)

Fuori achille lauro


----------



## Raryof (12 Maggio 2022)

Si è qualificata solo robaccia, giusto la Serbia orecchiabile.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché ? Canzone “””””””””””carina”””””””””” è buon spettacolo sul palco.
> Questo è quello che vuole la gente e lui fa l intrattenitore.



Quale gente ? Quella lgbt ?
Le persone normali (e con normali intendo normali,senza distinzioni tra etero e gay) all'eurovision vorrebbero solamente una buona performance canora e spettacolo sul palco.

Ma se ogni volta per far parlare di se bisogna sempre,sempre,sempre,sempre presentarsi sul palco vestito da non si sa cosa e limonare con il chitarrista,anche basta con queste forzature/storpiature.
Questi spettacolini da circo è meglio che li conservi per il concertone del 1 maggio,li saranno sicuramente graditi e incentivati.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Maggio 2022)

leggo di achille lauro eliminato, rotfl. 

tutta sta menata per partecipare, riciclandosi come artista di san marino, per poi essere sbattuto fuori in semifinale.  

cmq ho visto solo un pò qualcosa all'inizio, i rasmus hanno un pezzo carino.


----------



## sampapot (13 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Chi è sta figa di Malta?


notevole!!! io l'avrei fatta passare


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2022)

È leggendariohhhhhhhh ha baciato in bokka il kitarristahhhhh


----------



## malos (13 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> È leggendariohhhhhhhh ha baciato in bokka il kitarristahhhhh
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2246


Tanto leggendario che l'hanno sbattuto fuori. Anche a me che sono estremamente libertario su ste cose, il continuare a estremizzare la pseudo libertà di costumi mi ha rotto le palle. Ora per essere anticonvenzionale devi essere etero.


----------



## neversayconte (13 Maggio 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> notevole!!! io l'avrei fatta passare


la fig*di malta? ma avete visto Cipro?


----------



## sunburn (13 Maggio 2022)

Ho dato un’occhiata. Tra il poco che ho visto, qualche artista con voce più che buona, qualche brano che creava un clima allegro, qualche bella performance e diverse gnagne.

Non posso dire che mi sia piaciuta qualche canzone in particolare perché nessuna rientra nei miei gusti, ma almeno non erano quelle lagne deprimenti(proposte da artisti a mio parere tecnicamente poco dotati vocalmente e musicalmente)che caratterizzano la musica italiana che va per la maggiore negli ultimi tempi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> È leggendariohhhhhhhh ha baciato in bokka il kitarristahhhhh
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2246



Sempre da Repubblica, GayVision quasi più importante della guerra o della crisi del gas:

"_Baci da Torino, qui la musica non ha genere. Dall'Australia a Israele si canta l'orgoglio LGBTQZP"_


----------



## fabri47 (13 Maggio 2022)

Ma della trashata della Serbia ne vogliamo parlare? 

Lei è Morticia Addams.


----------



## malos (13 Maggio 2022)

Blanco e Mahmood sono finiti nel mirino de El Mundo, il quotidiano spagnolo sostiene che il duo sia il “trucchetto” dell’Italia per vincere l’Eurovision: “Primo duetto che canta una storia apertamente omoerotica nella storia della Festival”.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sempre da Repubblica, GayVision quasi più importante della guerra o della crisi del gas:
> 
> "_Baci da Torino, qui la musica non ha genere. Dall'Australia a Israele si canta l'orgoglio LGBTQZP"_


Ci sono anche le chiappe al vento della spagnola comunque


----------



## Swaitak (13 Maggio 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Blanco e Mahmood sono finiti nel mirino de El Mundo, il quotidiano spagnolo sostiene che il duo sia il “trucchetto” dell’Italia per vincere l’Eurovision: “Primo duetto che canta una storia apertamente omoerotica nella storia della Festival”.


ahaha l'Ucraina è avvertita


----------



## Swaitak (13 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sempre da Repubblica, GayVision quasi più importante della guerra o della crisi del gas:
> 
> "_Baci da Torino, qui la musica non ha genere. Dall'Australia a Israele si canta l'orgoglio LGBTQZP"_


Ibra lo avrebbe fatto sedere sulle corna del toro


----------



## Route66 (13 Maggio 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Blanco e Mahmood sono finiti nel mirino de El Mundo, il quotidiano spagnolo sostiene che il duo sia il “trucchetto” dell’Italia per vincere l’Eurovision: “Primo duetto che canta una storia apertamente omoerotica nella storia della Festival”.


Beh... in effetti loro(gli spagnoli) che si presentano con quel popò di gnocca possono permettersi di dire questo di noi italiani....


----------



## fabri47 (13 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ci sono anche le chiappe al vento della spagnola comunque


Rispetto a Sanremo, almeno all'Eurovision la gnocca c'è sempre. Sanremo quest'anno è stata la celebrazione dell'orrore proprio, al punto che Iva Zanicchi lì in mezzo era tra le top  .


----------



## fabri47 (13 Maggio 2022)

Comunque una cosa che non ho sopportato, anzi ho odiato con tutto il cuore, è stato Il Volo che ha cantato in inglese una canzone italiana. Ste cose da parachiuli le odio. Siamo in Italia perlopiù e cantate in Italiano che cavolo. Sempre co sta fissa che per essere internazionale devi cantare in inglese, come se la lingua italiana facesse schifo. Quantomeno, i Maneskin hanno avuto la decenza di tenere il testo in italiano. Un'altra cosa, in queste serate non si è celebrata PER NULLA la storia della musica italiana e ieri, senza alcun motivo, si sono cantati due pezzi stranieri (quello di Patti Smith era per la guerra, ma si poteva cantare anche "C'era un ragazzo" di Morandi).

Vedremo cosa faranno nella finale, ma si sta sprecando una grande occasione di raccontare il nostro paese in una competizione dove mancavamo da trent'anni.


----------



## Raryof (13 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma della trashata della Serbia ne vogliamo parlare?
> 
> Lei è Morticia Addams.


A me arrapa quella tizia.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Maggio 2022)

*Auditel: confermati gli stessi grandi ascolti della prima semifinale. Seconda semifinale a 5.538.000 spettatori, pari al 27.7% di share.*


----------



## fabri47 (13 Maggio 2022)

*Finalisti seconda semifinale: Belgio, Repubblica Ceca, Azerbaijan, Polonia, Finlandia, Estonia, Australia, Svezia, Romania e Serbia. 

Fuori l'Italiano Achille Lauro (San Marino) e Emma Muscat (Malta) nota al pubblico italiano per la partecipazione ad Amici di Maria De Filippi nel 2017/18.*


----------



## Swaitak (13 Maggio 2022)

Sto Achille Lautaro deve essersi slinguazzato tutti i vertici dei media, possibile che me lo ritrovi sotto la cronaca di guerra e i discorsi di Draghi?


----------



## fabri47 (13 Maggio 2022)

*Ucraina al 60% di possibilità di vittoria, secondo i bookmakers. Crollo pazzesco dell'Italia, dal secondo al quarto posto (6%). Secondo il Regno Unito (10%) e terza Svezia (9%).*


----------



## fabri47 (13 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ucraina crescono al 60% di possibilità di vittoria, secondo i bookmakers. Crollo pazzesco dell'Italia, dal secondo al quarto posto (6%). Secondo il Regno Unito (10%) e terza Svezia (9%).*


Ucraina LOL.

Crollo prevedibile dell'Italia, perfino i talk tipo Vita in Diretta danno la sensazione di tifare più per l'Ucraina che per i connazionali  . Non che mi dispiaccia eh. Penso comunque che, sotto sotto, non si vogliano spendere ulteriori soldi per rifarlo qui.


----------



## sampapot (14 Maggio 2022)

il problema è che se vincerà l'Ucraina, non avranno un posto dove fare il contest l'anno prossimo


----------



## fabri47 (14 Maggio 2022)

*Clamorosa squalifica per il cantante in gara per Israele Michael Ben David (ma escluso tra i finalisti), complice di aver baciato Cattelan e Pausini, in diretta tv, durante la trasmissione ed averli scimmiottati per scherzo.*


----------



## Raryof (14 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ucraina al 60% di possibilità di vittoria, secondo i bookmakers. Crollo pazzesco dell'Italia, dal secondo al quarto posto (6%). Secondo il Regno Unito (10%) e terza Svezia (9%).*


L'Italia va sempre molto forte nel televoto ed è una cosa che preoccupa l'organizzazione perché non sanno mai che fare, il voto delle giurie non premierà l'Italia, anzi, quindi faranno di tutto per far stravincere l'Ucraina per questioni geopolitiche, nient'altro, l'Ue baztarda lavora così, l'Ucraina deve vincere perché è obbiettivo strategico e queste cose sono importanti perché rimangono nella testa dei pirloni che ci credono.
Detto questo non sono così sicuro che saranno capaci di organizzarlo, ma nemmeno con la tanto "bramata" pace, è un processo lungo e non si sa quando finirà la guerra dell'occidente alla Russia, perché questo è, ma a quanto pare discriminare è diventato per buoni, artisti russi non possono cantare perché sono cattivi, allora già questo mette fine a tutta la solidarietà di cui parlano sempre, era così anche gli anni scorsi ma la Russia partecipava comunque, l'Ucraina vinse e la Russia non partecipò, adesso però hanno deciso di andare oltre e stanno facendo finta di venderci qualcosa di diverso che invece non è cambiato per nulla.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> L'Italia va sempre molto forte nel televoto ed è una cosa che preoccupa l'organizzazione perché non sanno mai che fare, il voto delle giurie non premierà l'Italia, anzi, quindi faranno di tutto per far stravincere l'Ucraina per questioni geopolitiche, nient'altro, l'Ue baztarda lavora così, l'Ucraina deve vincere perché è obbiettivo strategico e queste cose sono importanti perché rimangono nella testa dei pirloni che ci credono.
> Detto questo non sono così sicuro che saranno capaci di organizzarlo, ma nemmeno con la tanto "bramata" pace, è un processo lungo e non si sa quando finirà la guerra dell'occidente alla Russia, perché questo è, ma a quanto pare discriminare è diventato per buoni, artisti russi non possono cantare perché sono cattivi, allora già questo mette fine a tutta la solidarietà di cui parlano sempre, era così anche gli anni scorsi ma la Russia partecipava comunque, l'Ucraina vinse e la Russia non partecipò, adesso però hanno deciso di andare oltre e stanno facendo finta di venderci qualcosa di diverso che invece non è cambiato per nulla.


L'Ucraina è chiaramente favorita per la guerra e la campagna anti-russa, ma non capisco veramente come faccia a piacere il pezzo italiano. Penso comunque che i migliori pezzi, tra i finalisti, siano Portogallo (l'arrangiamento live a mio parere lo ha penalizzato, la versione studio molto meglio) e Svezia.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina è chiaramente favorita per la guerra e la campagna anti-russa, ma non capisco veramente come faccia a piacere il pezzo italiano. Penso comunque che i migliori pezzi, tra i finalisti, siano Portogallo (l'arrangiamento live a mio parere lo ha penalizzato, la versione studio molto meglio) e Svezia.


Anche l'Inghilterra.


----------



## Raryof (14 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina è chiaramente favorita per la guerra e la campagna anti-russa, ma non capisco veramente come faccia a piacere il pezzo italiano. Penso comunque che i migliori pezzi, tra i finalisti, siano Portogallo (l'arrangiamento live a mio parere lo ha penalizzato, la versione studio molto meglio) e Svezia.


La spiegazione è che il made in Italy è il terzo brand al mondo, anche la musica fa parte di questo, per cui quando persone non italiane cominciano ad apprezzare il brand continuano a seguirlo sempre, poi vabbè con Sanremo è più semplice, altri paesi hanno dei concorsi che valgono meno dello Zecchino d'oro da noi.
In questo concorso canoro l'Italia, solo per il televoto, dovrebbe vincere o stravincere ogni 2 anni per non dire sempre, lo stesso Diodato con una canzone normale, commercialmente italiana, avrebbe potuto stravincere 2 anni fa, è così, gli altri paesi ricevono voti perché contigui, li ricevono in amicizia, l'Italia non riceve questo tipo di voti perché ha un brand che è conosciuto, come la Ferrari, non passa nelle pubblicità eppure è il marchio di macchine n°1 al mondo.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La spiegazione è che il made in Italy è il terzo brand al mondo, anche la musica fa parte di questo, per cui quando persone non italiane cominciano ad apprezzare il brand continuano a seguirlo sempre, poi vabbè con Sanremo è più semplice, altri paesi hanno dei concorsi che valgono meno dello Zecchino d'oro da noi.
> In questo concorso canoro l'Italia, solo per il televoto, dovrebbe vincere o stravincere ogni 2 anni per non dire sempre, lo stesso Diodato con una canzone normale, commercialmente italiana, avrebbe potuto stravincere 2 anni fa, è così, gli altri paesi ricevono voti perché contigui, li ricevono in amicizia, l'Italia non riceve questo tipo di voti perché ha un brand che è conosciuto, come la Ferrari, non passa nelle pubblicità eppure è il marchio di macchine n°1 al mondo.


Il mio sogno sarebbe stato Giovanni Truppi in canottiera all'Eurovision.


----------



## Giofa (14 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Finalisti seconda semifinale: Belgio, Repubblica Ceca, Azerbaijan, Polonia, Finlandia, Estonia, Australia, Svezia, Romania e Serbia.
> 
> Fuori l'Italiano Achille Lauro (San Marino) e Emma Muscat (Malta) nota al pubblico italiano per la partecipazione ad Amici di Maria De Filippi nel 2017/18.*


Scusate ma che c'entra l'Australia?


----------



## fabri47 (14 Maggio 2022)

Tra poco la finale!


----------



## Mika (14 Maggio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Scusate ma che c'entra l'Australia?


E' invitata da qualche anno


----------



## Blu71 (14 Maggio 2022)

Il Presidente Zelensky ha invitato a votare per i concorrenti ucraini.​Ormai è ovunque.

Faranno vincere l’Ucraina.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Maggio 2022)

Ma Malgioglio è proprio necessario?


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2022)

Ma come farte a guardare sta roba? Voglio farvi ricordare che hanno fatto vincere uno(a) solo perché travione


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Presidente Zelensky ha invitato a votare per i concorrenti ucraini.​Ormai è ovunque.
> 
> Faranno vincere l’Ucraina.



Quello che sta "combattendo" la guerra ahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahhaha


----------



## Raryof (14 Maggio 2022)

Malgioglio vestito da ucraino, ma come fai a non vomitare? ragazzi ma cosa sta succedendo al mondo?


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Presidente Zelensky ha invitato a votare per i concorrenti ucraini.​Ormai è ovunque.
> 
> Faranno vincere l’Ucraina.


Zielinsky dice noi obbediamo o/

Questo pensa all'Eurovision che degrado


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Malgioglio vestito da ucraino, ma come fai a non vomitare? ragazzi ma cosa sta succedendo al mondo?



Travione + ucraina combo micidiale, Malgioglio conquisterà il mondo.


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2022)

Ma ancora non si è inchiappettato nessuno in diretta?


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2022)

Sto vedendo un pò sta porcheria prima di uscire. 

Ammazza che macho questo...


----------



## __king george__ (14 Maggio 2022)

permettetemi una considerazione sui maneskin

raramente ho visto una band con un successo cosi grande ( e cosi giovani) restare cosi alla mano,con i piedi per terra e disponibili con le persone come loro

non ho ancora visto un video dove sono scazzati,non salutano o si fanno pregare

considerando anche la giovane età hanno una maturità impressionante

credo che molti colleghi con meno successo e con piu anni dovrebbero imparare....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma ancora non si è inchiappettato nessuno in diretta?



Per quello bisogna aspettare Mammud e fidanzato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Maggio 2022)

ahahahha fermi tutti, cos'è questo????


----------



## Sam (14 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ucraina cresce al 48% di possibilità di vittoria, secondo i bookmakers. Italia al secondo posto cala all'11% e Regno Unito al 10% supera la Svezia crollata al quarto posto al 9%.*


Vittoria più telefonata del Festival di Sanremo.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Malgioglio vestito da ucraino, ma come fai a non vomitare? ragazzi ma cosa sta succedendo al mondo?


Vabbè ma stiamo parlando di Malgioglio eh. Non mi sono sorpreso nemmeno un po' quando l'ho visto in diretta  .


----------



## fabri47 (14 Maggio 2022)

Tra poco Mahmood e Blanco. 

Comunque al TG1, si è vista una cosa imperdibile. Il fenomeno, ultratalentuosissimo Cattelan ballare le canzoni dell'Eurovision in un minuto. Interessantissimo  .


----------



## fabri47 (14 Maggio 2022)

Con tutte le cose belle che si potrebbero far vedere dell'Italia, questi tre stanno facendo questa schifezza di sketch. E sarebbe tv di qualità questa?


----------



## fabri47 (14 Maggio 2022)

Esibizione della Spagna momento più CULturale.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Zielinsky dice noi obbediamo o/
> 
> Questo pensa all'Eurovision che degrado



Il vero degrado, per me, è che la UE stia a sentire personaggi come Zelensky.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Vittoria più telefonata del Festival di Sanremo.




Poi partiranno i grandi ringraziamenti agli alleati da parte di Zelensky.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Maggio 2022)

*Italia crolla al quinto posto (2%), secondo i bookmakers. Primo posto saldo per l'Ucraina (62%), seconda Svezia al 12% e terzo Regno unito (9%).*


----------



## Raryof (14 Maggio 2022)

Se squalificano un tizio perché si è baciato due conduttori allora quell'ucraino che alla fine manda un messaggio contro la guerra e cita esplicitamente Mariupol dovrebbe essere sbattuto in galera, non puoi istigare alla guerra o al combattimento, ma a quanto pare se lotti per l'Ucraina non sei un terrorista, ma uno a posto.
E adesso stravinceranno.


----------



## ignaxio (14 Maggio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Scusate ma che c'entra l'Australia?


Sono invitati perché l’eurovision da loro era seguitissimo.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Italia crolla al quinto posto (2%), secondo i bookmakers. Primo posto saldo per l'Ucraina (62%), seconda Svezia al 12% e terzo Regno unito (9%).*



Una vergogna. Fanno politica ovunque.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Sono invitati perché l’eurovision da loro era seguitissimo.




Quindi tra poco chiedono l’adesione alla UE


----------



## ignaxio (14 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quindi tra poco chiedono l’adesione alla UE


Australia paese troppo isolato: nel calcio ad esempio fanno la “coppa d’Asia”


----------



## fabri47 (14 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> *Se squalificano un tizio perché si è baciato due conduttori *allora quell'ucraino che alla fine manda un messaggio contro la guerra e cita esplicitamente Mariupol dovrebbe essere sbattuto in galera, non puoi istigare alla guerra o al combattimento, ma a quanto pare se lotti per l'Ucraina non sei un terrorista, ma uno a posto.
> E adesso stravinceranno.


È una fake-news comunque. Chiedo venia di averla inserita, ma è colpa di testate che hanno frainteso un'intervista in cui Cattelan aveva preso il termine "disqualified" dell'intervistatore per "squalificati", mentre intendeva che non aveva passato le semifinali.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Maggio 2022)

Pure il gay chic Mika si è dato alle trashate tipo Achille Lauro a (finto) petto nudo. Mammamia...


----------



## fabri47 (14 Maggio 2022)

Spero vivamente di non vedere più Cattelan in tv, o quantomeno nei programmi Rai. Un montatissimo che davanti le telecamere se la tira come chissà chi. Si è pure sponsorizzato il profilo instagram. Se la fa a gara con Insinna, da questo punto di vista.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Maggio 2022)

*Bookmakers: 1-Ucraina (62%), 2-Svezia (13%), 3-Spagna (7%), 4-Regno Unito (6%), 5-Italia (2%). Tutti gli altri dati all'1% o meno.*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Bookmakers: 1-Ucraina (62%), 2-Svezia (13%), 3-Spagna (7%), 4-Regno Unito (6%), 5-Italia (2%). Tutti gli altri dati all'1% o meno.*


Come previsto da me, il pezzo dell'Italia ha avuto il super botto per l'effetto Sanremo, ma appena la gente ha scoperto gli altri favoriti (Ucraina è un caso a parte), è crollata di brutto.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come previsto da me, il pezzo dell'Italia ha avuto il super botto per l'effetto Sanremo, ma appena la gente ha scoperto gli altri favoriti (Ucraina è un caso a parte), è crollata di brutto.


Aggiungo che, forse, con Elisa, avremmo fatto una figura migliore.


----------



## vota DC (15 Maggio 2022)

Ho visto un servizio al tg dove hanno detto che l'Eurovision è sempre stato politica ma che però la vittoria degli ucraini non è scontata perché i bosniaci quasi 30 anni fa dribblarono letteralmente le bombe per partecipare e poi finirono sedicesimi.

Però i bosniaci quando morivano all'epoca ci si girava dall'altra parte e stavano combattendo uno stato morente privo di atomica, con gli ucraini il trattamento è diverso mi pare solo una band omo non si è schierata con loro (hanno detto "Guerra? Ci stiamo divertendo! I want to fuck Putin")


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2022)

*Parte il conteggio dei voti, con le giurie che assegnano i 12 punti.*


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2022)

Il chiulo della Spagna forte nel voto della giuria. Malgioglio sta morendo ahahahh.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2022)

Bookmakers al momento hanno cannato di brutto su Ucraina e Italia (che pare stia andando meglio dei Maneskin nei voti delle giurie). Vedremo il televoto.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2022)

Regno Unito primo al momento nelle giurie. Però, attenzione all'Italia che va forte nel televoto e mi ricordo che i Maneskin finirono altrettanto quarti nel voto delle giurie e poi con il televoto finirono primi.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ucraina però nei primi sei posti. È lì, insomma.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2022)

Lettona fa palesemente un voto politico "We are with you Ucraine". Ahahahah.


----------



## malos (15 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Regno Unito primo al momento nelle giurie. Però, attenzione all'Italia che va forte nel televoto e mi ricordo che i Maneskin finirono altrettanto quarti nel voto delle giurie e poi con il televoto finirono primi.


Si ma in confronto a sti due i Maneskin sono i Rolling Stones. Era molto meglio Elisa piuttosto poi se vincono meglio per loro.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ucraina pian piano sta risalendo. Però, considerando che erano al 60% delle possibilità, mi aspettavo che il 90% delle giurie gli dava i 12 punti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2022)

Se mancano ancora i voti del televoto,sarà un plebiscito per l'ugrainah


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

E' un concorso talmente limpido, pulito e apolitico che l'Ukrainah avrebbe vinto anche con un muto in gara.

N.B. Sono fuori e non sto vedendo sta porcata. Non so manco che faccia abbia l'ukrainoh ma me lo immagino con la stessa faccia di *elensky


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2022)

Polonia,Moldavia,Lettonia,Romania che regalano 12 punti (il massimo) alla zecca ucraina


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2022)

Al momento è dominio (meritato aggiungerei) per il Regno Unito. Mi sa che però al televoto faranno rimontare gli Ucraini. Io vorrei veder vincitrice la Spagna, solo per veder rosicare i radical chic e Malgioglio  .


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2022)

*Italia non vincerà l'Eurovision. Solo 110 punti al televoto, per un totale di 168 punti.*


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Italia non vincerà l'Eurovision. Solo 110 punti al televoto, per un totale di 168 punti.*


268*


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Maggio 2022)

E' una porcheria, ma se vince l'Ucraina è proprio la conferma che di musica sto festival non c'entra nulla. E' uno show trash lgbtqzw e basta


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2022)

*400 punti al televoto per l'Ucraina che finisce prima al momento. Corsi al commento: "Grande segnale dall'Europa".*


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *400 punti al televoto per l'Ucraina che finisce prima al momento. Corsi al commento: "Grande segnale dall'Europa".*


Quando finisce apri un nuovo topic


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Maggio 2022)

vabbe dai, scontatissimo che finiva così.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

Tutto come previsto. Una pagliacciata


----------

